
Twitter notifies Canadian user that her tweets violate UK blasphemy laws - drak0n1c
https://twitter.com/yasmohammedxx/status/1154145644061159424
======
luckylion
Come on, that's just clickbait. Twitter is informing here that they have been
messaged and somebody _claims_ that it violates UK law. It's literally right
there in the screenshot.

